# What is the Lifespan of a Tiefling?



## Family (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone able to help with this tidbit of info?


----------



## DeusExMachina (Jun 4, 2008)

Lifespans changed significantly in the new edition, I noticed, although most fo them seem to have moved closer to human lengths. Elves life for 300 years, not a 1000 anymore...

Tieflings IIRC have the lifespan roughly of a human...


----------



## Justin D. Jacobson (Jun 4, 2008)

That was my thought as well. Most of the race descriptions include a note about lifespan in the "Physical Qualities" section, but the tiefling does not. So assume they are essentially the same as humans.


----------



## Jack99 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah, human lifespan according to the PHB.


----------



## Drammattex (Jun 4, 2008)

About 3 rounds.


----------



## eleran (Jun 4, 2008)

Jack99 said:
			
		

> yeah, human lifespan according to the PHB.





can you cite a page #?  I looked thru there last night for it and could not find it.


----------



## phil500 (Jun 4, 2008)

Drammattex said:
			
		

> About 3 rounds.




in the tomb of horrors?  sounds high.


----------

